# Aristocraft locos and cars that were announced but never produced.



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi,

For the record I like to make a list of the locos and cars that Aristocraft announced over the years but that never went into production.
I don't know too much about Aristocraft products, so perhaps some Aristocraft experts can help.

What I have so far:

46360 Clearance Test car; 1990 catalogue, was modfied to later become the searchlight car
xxxxx - EMD SD40 Diesel locomotive; 1995 catalog nut no product number assigne
23001 San Francisco Cable Car; 1995 and subsequent catalogues
46800 Truck/Train flat car; 1995 catalogue
42301 Bay Window Caboose; 1995 and subsequent catalogues
46360 Tunnel Inspection car; 1996 catalogue, was modfied to later become the searchlight car
22400 EMD SW-1500 switcher
83000 Cable car; 1996 catalogue
28601 Amtrak Bullet Train set; 1997 catalogue
28602 Amtrak Bullet Train coach; 1997 catalogue

There are probably more but I don't have all Aristocraft catalogues and I sure haven't gone through all the Insider reports.

Knut


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

We all remember the SD9 fiasco, how many years was that promised. Any chance to get some images to with the numbers, I've never heard of some of these.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

vsmith said:


> We all remember the SD9 fiasco, how many years was that promised. Any chance to get some images to with the numbers, I've never heard of some of these.


Did Aristo ever make a pre-production sample of the SD9?

I found this posted back in December 2006 - sounded then that the SD9 was definitely coming



> Aristo to produce SD9
> Aristo Craft has in development a 1:29 scale model of the SD9. The model features the following:
> 8' minimum curves
> Directional lighting
> ...


Ref: http://cs.trains.com/grw/f/91/t/82138.aspx

As to the items I posted - those all have pictures in the various Aristo catalogues.
I plan to scan those and add them to the G scale database at GBDB.info for reference.

Knut


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Knut;

Aristo 4-6-2 Reading Crusader locomotive. Aristo number 21600. I think it was only in the 1992 catalog. Not a good photo, but illustrated below.










Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks Dave,

I also found the picture in the 1995 catalogue I have but the quality is not any better.
The 1995 catalogue also has only the picture, no description of the loco or the road names that were planned.

I have a hard time reading the description/road names in the picture you posted - does anyone have a better image of the text?

Knut


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I tis possible that all of the various railcars were not offered in all of the various road names, even if they had pics in those road names.

For example, I don't believe that they ever made a Southern Pacific heavyweight RPO, but may have indicated that they would be availiable or even had a pic of one at one time.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

For products that were actually manufactured but where a specific road name was identified with a product number, but that road name was never produced, we try to show that in the database, like here for instance:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=6255&mode=search&l=english

Knut


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Didn't Aristo also announce a GG1 at one stage?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Never really announced, but mentioned several times by Lewis, he really wanted to make one, even over the objections of virtually everyone on his forum.

Greg


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Aristo's site had a page of equipment produced and also had listings for announced unproduced equipment. 

The internets "WAY BACK MACHINE" might garner said info...

There were a few "streamlined cars" announced that never saw the light of day.

Michael


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

We added all the Aristocraft locos/rolling stock that was officially announced but never produced that we could find in the GBDB database - www.gbdb.info

You can find all of them if you search for Aristocraftneverproduced - all one word.

Aristocraft items that were manufactured but where one or more road numbers shown that were not produced are simply shown in the listing of that type of loco or car.

If anyone has any other items that Aristocraft officially announced, ie in some publication, preferably with a picture, I would love to hear about it.
Announcements in a forum don't qualify especially if there is no picture to go with the announcement.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Michael Glavin said:


> Aristo's site had a page of equipment produced and also had listings for announced unproduced equipment.
> 
> The internets "WAY BACK MACHINE" might garner said info...
> 
> ...


Michael,

We were looking for Aristo items that were officially announced but never produced other than items where Aristo just didn't produce a specific road name of an item.
The Aristo database covers non-produced road names of locos/cars that were actually produced but not items that were announced but were never produced in any road name.

If there is a listing of never produced items like the one in the GBDB database, could you post a link?

Thanks,
Knut


----------

